# Ghetto PAX ...



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

They were very rude!!! And they also put a cigarette out on my rug! Besides verbal harrassment! Sticking gum on my seat!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

i thougt you steer clear of the ghetto.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Report it and get at least $50 from them. Don't back down from this if Lyft charges less. This is a horrible way for you and your vehicle to be treated. Also ask them to re-rate them 1* if you gave them a higher score.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> View attachment 58785
> They were very rude!!! And they also put a cigarette out on my rug! Besides verbal harrassment! Sticking gum on my seat!
> View attachment 58786


Ew

Looks worse than gum


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I wouldn't run a black light over that...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sorry but my garbage cans look better than that


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

That's your tip!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> i thougt you steer clear of the ghetto.


It was Hollywood Hills! Every time I go up their its just drug addicts, drunk, spoiled, crass PAX! And GHETTO!


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Why did you let that happen? Why did you let them smoke in your car?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I didn't see the girl smoking, until I was down the hill, then was focusing on the guy in the front blasting the stereo, playing with nobs.
3 in the back singing and screaming loud, The windows were down, They was so much going on, after I smelled smoke. It was only a few blocks away, I Just wanted them out, without any more problems. but it was from Olympus too a hotel on Sunset. She was cussing at me for an excillerary cord!! The entire time. It was probably my worst ride ever!!! And lyft only paid me 35 dollars!!! And she said she left her phone. I would of kicked them out, but I didn't wanna escalate anything. They seemed really drunk and coked up.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Good lord...I have never had anyone show that much disrespect in my car.....sorry this happened to you...push lyft for the full 50 as mentioned above, dont let them get away with just 35


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

She wanted me to email her, and get my number. Yea right!! She was crazy! also stuck gum on my window! Hollywood Hills has really disrespectful PAX. Mostly every ride up their is an issue. Those airbnb party houses are the worse!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

A lot of lyft pax I've gotten lately have been banned by uber. It's so damn obvious it's not funny.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> I didn't see the girl smoking, until I was down the hill, then was focusing on the guy in the front blasting the stereo, playing with nobs.
> 3 in the back singing and screaming loud, The windows were down, They was so much going on, after I smelled smoke. It was only a few blocks away, I Just wanted them out, without any more problems. but it was from Olympus too a hotel on Sunset. She was cussing at me for an excillerary cord!! The entire time. It was probably my worst ride ever!!! And lyft only paid me 35 dollars!!! And she said she left her phone. I would of kicked them out, but I didn't wanna escalate anything. They seemed really drunk and coked up.


We have to be responsible for the decisions we make and what we allow folks to do to us.

You've learned a lesson.


----------



## Stripperlocker1 (Sep 4, 2016)

They will demand to be let out!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have never had trouble with my lower income PAX.

Have had some tell me " you can let me down here,I'll walk the rest,neighborhood isn't safe".

If it is safe enough for them to walk it is safe enough for me to drive.


----------



## Stripperlocker1 (Sep 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I have never had trouble with my lower income PAX.
> 
> Have had some tell me " you can let me down here,I'll walk the rest,neighborhood isn't safe".
> 
> If it is safe enough for them to walk it is safe enough for me to drive.


Things must be different down their in LA. Don't try that theory in Chicago! Theirs been a time or 2 that a passenger got me out safely!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stripperlocker1 said:


> Things must be different down their in LA. Don't try that theory in Chicago! Theirs been a time or 2 that a passenger got me out safely!


Chicago is scary from what I hear.

Need a box of grenades for an armrest,keep the windows open.


----------



## Stripperlocker1 (Sep 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Chicago is scary from what I hear.
> 
> Need a box of grenades for an armrest,keep the windows open.


In places..................Yes


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Well I didn't know they were making a mess, until I got too the hotel. I just wanted them out of the car. Oh that makes sence about PAX being dropped from Uber...OH GREAT! I wish their was an app for that, too find out. Maybe we can ask for their soc sec number first, and do a background check!


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> A lot of lyft pax I've gotten lately have been banned by uber. It's so damn obvious it's not funny.


Serious question... What is banned from Uber? I've seen the same pax with three different names.

If they ban you don't you just have to put another stolen credit card number in?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Serious question... What is banned from Uber? I've seen the same pax with three different names.
> 
> If they ban you don't you just have to put another stolen credit card number in?


Doesn't have to be stolen... a loaded prepaid card will do the trick.


----------

